# Intermittent Packet Loss



## Atomicles (Oct 2, 2010)

It started recently. As far as I know, there haven't been any changes to the computer, router, or modem. And it was never like this before. About ever 2 minutes or so, I'll get 5-7 seconds of packet loss. I used this site to determine that.

http://netalyzr.icsi.berkeley.edu/index.html

I ran the test on that site with my computer hooked to both the router and the modem directly, and there was packet loss with both methods.

Could there be some problem with my computer that's causing this, or is it something on my ISP's side? I looked at all the CAT-5 cables i could see, and they seemed in good condition.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd try booting in *Safe Mode with Networking*, then running this PingTest, post the results here.


----------



## Atomicles (Oct 2, 2010)

http://www.pingtest.net/result/25353955.png

I see it says 0% packet loss. But it was a pretty quick test. And my packet loss is only ever couple of minutes.

In the test from the link in my first post, I got this result while in safe mode with networking

http://n2.netalyzr.icsi.berkeley.edu/summary/id=43ca208a-10496-1986d87e-60d1-421e-9c74#burstloss


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm leaning to the ISP for this issue, the trick is getting them to fix it.


----------



## Atomicles (Oct 2, 2010)

The ISP came to my house today. They did a speedtest, which showed no problems. They also used cmd and did a continuous ping. Which showed only 1% loss. I then showed them the berkeley test, which still gave packet loss of about 7 seconds. So they swapped out the modem. They made sure it worked, and left. Yet I still get intermittent packet loss. Any suggestions?


----------



## Atomicles (Oct 2, 2010)

I downloaded ping plotter. Something interesting showed up. The packet loss occurs every 2 minutes and 40 seconds, every time. It's 100%, for about 7 seconds.

My ISP says this is a small percentage and is normal. But it was never like this before.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That's not normal, next test it to try a different computer. That regular a break indicates something running on the machine causing the issue.


----------



## Atomicles (Oct 2, 2010)

Okay. I've run the tests on both computers now. while connected to the router, and to just the modem. The packet loss occurs on both of them. It's still happening every 2:40. Although, I left ping plotter on over night. For the majority it was every 2:40. But there were 3 times over the 12 hour span that I left the scan running when it would begin to lose for just a second, then return to normal. Then at the next 2:40 interval, there would be no loss. Then for the next interval after that, there would be nearly 21 seconds of 100% packet loss. As if the 3 intervals combined.

*NORMAL PROBLEM*











*ABNORMALITY*


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, that's as odd as it can be. Since both computers do it, and they do it with just the modem, this certainly looks like an ISP service issue to me.


----------

